# Defense Against The Bear Hug



## MJS (Oct 16, 2006)

I think this may have been discussed in the past, but thought I'd start a new thread, to allow our new members as well as our long time members, to give their feedback on the best defense against this type of attack.

I thought that we could look at defenses against the front, side and rear bearhugs, both arms free and pinned.

There are a number of possibilities, but I'll start the ball rolling with a few.  

Front, arms free:  I think that its important to keep the opponents hips away from you.  This will make it harder for him to lift and throw.  Possible targets are the face, back of neck, side of ribs (lat area), groin.

Front, pinned:  knee to groin, rib area, headbutt.

Rear, free: headbutt, stomp to instep, the shins, groin, top of hands, fingers.

Rear pinned:  same as free, minus the top of hands.

Again, these are just a few suggestions to get the ball rolling here.  In all cases, I feel that gaining a solid base first is important.  If you don't have a solid base, executing any sort of defense is going to be difficult.

So...lets here from everyone else! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 16, 2006)

> Front, arms free: I think that its important to keep the opponents hips away from you. This will make it harder for him to lift and throw. Possible targets are the face, back of neck, side of ribs (lat area), groin.
> 
> Front, pinned: knee to groin, rib area, headbutt.
> 
> ...


Your point about keeping their hips away is good regardless of the direction of attack, we definately don't want to get "dumped."

you pretty much covered the good ones but here's a few moves I like:

*Front, arms free*: Ear-box, then hook your fingers behind the jaw and dig your thumbs into their eyes, I don't think they'll be too enthusiastic about staying in close after that  

*Front, arms pinned:  *Grab the groin and squeeze to loosen them up, headbutts are great, once they're loose, follow up with knees and elbows.  Spitting in their face is also fun. 

*Rear, Pinned: *Hammerfist to groin, headbutt, stomps, etc.

*Rear, Free:*  rear elbows, stomps, etc.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

Lots of good stuff from MJS and kenpotex!

When dealing with bearhugs, especially from the rear, the most important aspect of defending against them is situational awareness.  When grabbed from behind unawares, it is so easy to have your hips taken out from under you.  Then defense becomes a lot harder.

As far as techniques go, I'm a big fan of kneeing or grabbing the groin, headbutting, foot stomps, attacking the knees, clapping the ears, and attacking the eyes and throat.

Jeff


----------



## The Kidd (Oct 16, 2006)

*Rear, Pinned:* Make fist thrust out with fist as you are sticking butt out (for seperation) half step to right, left chop to groin, left elbow to nose or knee to face if attacker is doubled over (which he should be if you just chopped him in the crotch).


----------



## Drac (Oct 16, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Lots of good stuff from MJS and kenpotex!


 
Yes all good stuff..Me I'm a big fan of the headbutt...


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 16, 2006)

Pretty much what Bas has to say in this video: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39895 is what gets my vote


----------



## thetruth (Oct 18, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Pretty much what Bas has to say in this video: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39895 is what gets my vote



I like Bas he's a funny guy.  Just a quick one.  Arms pinned facing- A big fat lung biscuit to the face will often put your assailant off guard to continue with whatever techniques you like.  Even if it only creates a split second mind lag its helpful
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## searcher (Oct 18, 2006)

I will add one for the chest to chest(front): reach around them with two open hands and grab the fleshy area directly covering the kidneys.   Grip this area and squeeze.   I brought down a 360 pound guy with this move.   It is EXTREMELY effective when properly applied.


----------



## John Lacy (Oct 19, 2006)

Just one little tidbit to add. Balance. Keep your balance as best as you can. Squatting into a modified horse stance will create a lower center of gravity and also intiates the defensive combatives(ie. instep, groin, eyes, head butt etc.) This position makes it a little harder to suplex someone. If they do get you off your feet from behind, heel kicks to the mid-section and groin will most likely loosen this hold enough to create space to use other combatives.  Everything that has been posted is right on the $$.....IMHO


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 19, 2006)

My opinion is first the awareness, because it is far easier to get out of a bear hug if you don't let the attacker "get it" on.    Another words as soon as you feel/see the arms coming around you, change your shape.  put your elbows out slightly to make your shape different.  After they have committed to the attack, the shape change will momentarily confuse them and they have to recalculate.  Use this time to MOVE!  The swat teams use this tactic often.  I believe it is called the OODA loop.

If you let them get it on, then your gonna have brute force your way out, so now you have to use the ear boxes, groin grabs, or whatever else you have in your arsenal.  So, people really should work on their awareness and try to be proactive instead of reactive.

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## still learning (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello, One thing they always tell us is "don't feed the bears".  In school one day a boy give my son a rear bear hug...all my son did was a move his head to rear to strike the other boy, he was release right away and boy never did that again.

We are taught to drop(like a horse stance-rear bear hugs, pushing two arms straight out,back elbow,hit the groin,up elbow.  Several different ways on this but this is the basic for us.  Some strikes we hold one arm to keep the person moving away, we have rear hook kicks to groin,lots of elbows to the head.

Head butts are great! .......Aloha


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> My opinion is first the awareness, because it is far easier to get out of a bear hug if you don't let the attacker "get it" on. Another words as soon as you feel/see the arms coming around you, change your shape. put your elbows out slightly to make your shape different. After they have committed to the attack, the shape change will momentarily confuse them and they have to recalculate. Use this time to MOVE! The swat teams use this tactic often. I believe it is called the OODA loop.
> 
> If you let them get it on, then your gonna have brute force your way out, so now you have to use the ear boxes, groin grabs, or whatever else you have in your arsenal. So, people really should work on their awareness and try to be proactive instead of reactive.
> 
> Just my .02 cents worth.


 
That is how superman can beat hulken. But hulken is stupid when he is angry.
I say, stay calm most importantly and do not let you anger take control. And the advices in the post before this one are good. Except for that hitting one with his own head is not so good against a good bear hug. (It works not against bears i say)

The thing is not letting you enemy catch you. But also, not letting yourself catch yourself. (You could take him on from a distance though? But that requires from you good awareness)

And why would you go fight a bear to start with?

_Have you seen this movie? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8157211543472110554_


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> I say, stay calm most importantly and do not let you anger take control.



That is very important!  



Mustafa said:


> The thing is not letting you enemy catch you.



That is what I meant about being proactive instead of reactive.



Mustafa said:


> _Have you seen this movie? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8157211543472110554_



That is a good/funny video.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 20, 2006)

still learning said:


> We are taught to drop(like a horse stance-rear bear hugs, pushing two arms straight out,back elbow,hit the groin,up elbow. Several different ways on this but this is the basic for us. Some strikes we hold one arm to keep the person moving away, we have rear hook kicks to groin,lots of elbows to the head.


I have tought a bit more.
You could consentrate you strength and push against the bear hug (When he is pushing inwards). 
Depending on what are you practise and where your strength is in a certian part of the body.

Go into horsestance / let him carry you. And do like whip motion with you body, repeated nudges. Until he gets tiered, then he can't hold you longer.
If you still have some strength left (after the letting go), he would be worn out. And you could attack him.
Minor attacs during being held only by the bear, decreses you strength. And they (no consentration) are just a waste.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> I have tought a bit more.
> You could consentrate you strength and push against the bear hug (When he is pushing inwards).
> Depending on what are you practise and where your strength is in a certian part of the body.
> 
> ...



Wow!  I would love to see this on video!


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Wow! I would love to see this on video!


I dont know if it works, for one method.

But the strength of the bears hug is a deciding factor for how hard he could push in on you.
And there was something about static and dynamic strength.
You are supposed to have a lot of endurance in order to make him get tiered before you do.

If the bears strength is very great compared by yours. Then he may crush you before you manage to get him tiered (independent of your endurance - some strength is required).

I like to think that one makes the skill (lifting, running, food, practise)
Therefore it is not about, just applying the best technique.


----------



## charyuop (Oct 23, 2006)

I didn't see (or if there is I must've missed it) a very good way to set yourself free in a front Hug...
Bite the nose LOL.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

headbutts rule as an opener.

there's also lots of soft bits available for grabbing.  the groin, the skin on the inner thigh, even love handles can get twisted and grabbed about.  

that sort of thing isn't the show stopper, but it can get you a little breathing room to load up for a solid strike.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 27, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> I have tought a bit more.
> You could consentrate you strength and push against the bear hug (When he is pushing inwards).
> Depending on what are you practise and where your strength is in a certian part of the body.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but if Tank Abbott had me in a bear hug and I did that I would be dead from exhaustion and he would still be smiling. I'm 5'9" and about 74kgs(163lbs for you American folks) so that is a bit of a silly technique my friend.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 27, 2006)

How about reacting as soon as you can. Don't let them get a tight grip. Don't let them pick you up and throw you. There are probably 100's different ways or things you can do. Teaching students to react ASAP and not let them get a good hold is a must.


----------

